# Evo's Vertical Test's and Trial's...lol. Air Pots~Straight Perlite~ReCircul8 Top Feed



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 23, 2013)

So I have been around and if you have taken a look at my DWC thread I have some stuff going on. lol. I am trying to make the most of my space at this point and that's running a perpetual op out of a 12x14 room. The racks aren't into play yet and just want to get some idea's and insight. Need to get my tent set up and see what the light is going to feel like in such tight quarters. Probably go with like a 800cfm fan pulling the heat out and a fan on the bottom obviously. Going to go with two 600 watter's in there as well.

I have an a/c running, dehumidifier modified into a chiller for UC, RO Water Reservoir 40gal, a 4ftx8ftx6.5ft tent with a 4 site UC and 4 perlite hempy 5 gal buckets also recirculating top feed and my two mother's and a 300w led above. 

Then I have a self built 50inx50in grow cab for vegging. Its housing one 36inx36in flood table now with a max of 10 2 gal air pots. Also have two moms in there as well young ones though. Above for lights are a 200w CFL, 125CFL, and two 40w T8's. Probably go with a 400w MH soon for veg though when i get a chance.

Going to be changing it into a super vegger from Super Stoner though so I can get my plants a bit bigger faster so I can transplant into air pots or under current with ease. Air Pots will pretty much go right into flower from veg while UC I will veg and do a scrog.

Lastly I have a 54inx54inx84in tent with my flowering aurora and a 1k HPS and a magnum hood, 400cfm fan, and a floor fan. Once she is done I will out fit the tent and probably go around with the 1k until i get the funds for the two 600's. 

Here's a picture of the rack. Its not finished yet but its what it consists of anyway. I have on order 4 10inx45in white flood trays for each level. So I can connect and drain back to res. Also I am going to be just stapling some white poly to it all around so it reflects everything.







My plan is to actually make another frame of pvc most likely as tall and wide as tent but only about 3-4in wide maybe less depending so that it holds the plants back from the light and it will work like a scrog. Perfect for me seeing I prefer to scrog as it is.


----------



## ArCaned (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking good, gogo more pics!


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 24, 2013)

Been a bit cold around my part's lately and while it doesn't bother me, tool's don't really like it and don't end up working very well making for a very aggravating day.

So I put the time to good use and built my second rack and my scrog/plant barrier.

The racks are set the same distance they would be in the tent.













Yah I know its not much to see until its filled but I still got at least 6 weeks till there in use. I have to still get all the clones cut and vegged out. lol. All 32 of them. Most plants I will have cut and grown at once so far in my career. lol


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 24, 2013)

I plan on putting a cool tube between the trellis netting obviously and due to space I have been thinking of just going with a really big cfm exhaust fan pulling air from the bottom to the top of the tent as well as cooling the light. I'm thinking of going with a 10in can-fan the new model, and split it into two separate smaller ducts.


----------



## Duckweed Dan (Jan 25, 2013)

Woah!!! That is genius. I'm pissed I didn't think of it first. I would definitely oversize the fan. This way you may not always need to run it on high speed and running on a lower speed will pull out more than enough air but it will also be considerably quieter. Hell, you can run either a drip irrigation setup or use spray nozzles like they use in the grocery store to water the plants. I know you said you wanted to use flood trays but have you gotten a weight on what they would weigh with everything in the tray and all wet? Your structure may need some more beef. I do think you are on to something since the tilt is the answer. I have seen so many units where the plants are in a similar circular or square pattern and they start out growing upright and then have to turn outward toward the light.
You could keep the CFL lights higher up and the HID light toward the bottom of the unit and start the younger plants higher up and gradually move them down to the stronger lights on the lower shelves creating a perpetual grow.
Just a few thoughts.
Don't stop growing my friend.


----------



## beenthere (Jan 25, 2013)

Have you considered the angle of the shelves and whether the water/nutrients will be able to get to the bottom of the pots where a lot of the root mass will be? And how is the water going to be plumbed for recirculation or waste, where are the flood trays going to be, underneath the MDF shelves? I'm sure you have this all figured out, I am just curious and always willing to learn something new!


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 25, 2013)

The racks can hold what ever you want to put on them with out a doubt. I build houses for a living so I have a pretty good idea what supports weight. Its screwed together with 2 1/2 screws and its 5/8" osb screwed with 1 5/8 screws. I know it won't keep me up at night wondering. lol. I can hang on them and they don't move.

Yah its hard to see for some people what's going on but once it comes together you'll see. The shelves are on a 45 degree angle and the water will run down fine. As for the trays drainage I am simply going to drill a hole on both sides and attach 1/2 pvc uni-seals and stuff from hydro farm. Thinking of connecting the top tray to the bottom and so forth so I don't need a bunch of hose running everywhere so each tray will drain back down to the next until the last runs back to the reservoir. Also going to go with the Halo's for top feeding in the racks as well instead of the dripper stakes and little hoses every where.

beauty of the plywood racks is no cutting holes out with a jig saw forever, especially 32 of them. Never mind if you have a bigger op. Also you can pretty much adapt the racks to what ever style of grow you want to do.

edit:: Figure ill remind you guys that I'm waiting on the flood trays i found. There 10in x 45in x 3in. They don't need to be deep seeing its really run off only and not really flooding anything


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 25, 2013)

Also these racks will never see anything besides 12/12 and HPS lights. lol. So no vegging and different size plants. I will be vegging in a separate aero set up until i get good size plants to put straight into 12/12. Thinking like 16-18in and then flower time.


----------



## tentionfree (Jan 28, 2013)

Dear you said you wanted to use flood trays but have you gotten a weight on what they would weigh with everything in the tray and all wet? Your structure may need some more beef. I do think you are on to something since the tilt is the answer.....?


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 28, 2013)

the tray will never be flooded per say. Its just run off they catch. Like i said im not worried about the racks. They will hold what ever i put on them. There done and that's that.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok just so you guy's get an idea that I have an idea of what I'm doing. lol This is what I do everyday.







Now see all the rickety ass staging ? When your on that after building it and it holds everything and anything including the roof at point then you usually get an idea of what holds what. lol.













As matter of fact this roof was actually cut by hand as you can see. My father usually figure's it out but he was on vacation so this was all me. Took me and usually 5-6 other guys including my father about 14 days to build. This was actually a house for one of the owner's of Titliest golf balls.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 28, 2013)

Great vertical ideas and info man! I'm moving soon and am going to make 1/2 of my grow vert and your shelf design looks great for me! Can't wait to see it up and running. +rep


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Jan 28, 2013)

Not sure what style of grow your doing but a member on here his name is JustAnotherBozo pointed me towards another nice rack set up. If you search for bobbleracks they should come up. Good if your using buckets and looking to keep them a bit lighter so there more mobile and configurable however you'd like.

I may do a aero vert using those racks in my other tent when I decide to ditch the under current. lol. I'm not one for tedious things so cutting a lot of holes with a jig saw just isn't for me. If I can't do it with a hole saw, skill saw or sawzall then I'm good. lol.


----------



## lazyeffort (Jan 30, 2013)

That is a nice rack sir! This is an inspiring setup man, I like it. So far so good man keep it up.


----------



## lazyeffort (Feb 6, 2013)

The only issue I see is in vertical growing don't you want a more round shape to have equal coverage around your light? Perhaps use 2 foot sections and make a hexagon around it maybe? Unless you are using a wall of lights... I really want to try vertical, I think its got potential


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 7, 2013)

Yah I know what you mean. Things can and most likely will change down the road for the better. The more I look at the shelves sitting around the more I debate on ditching them for a diy lp aero vertical grow.

Think it will better suit my area and myself. I started with lp aero long ago i just decided to try something different this time but I'm just not feeling it. Plan on growing out and flowering what i have and putting the under current and perlite hempy's into retirement. 

Been planning my new aero build already. lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 12, 2013)

Well whatever you decide to go with, Im tagged along!


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 13, 2013)

Thinking the most cost effective route is Heath Flooded Tube design but like Pyro with the 4" black drainage pipe. 18 bucks for 25' and it can be used with any 4" pvc fittings. I'll have to do some thinking and configuring so that I can keep the pipe flooded though. I'll come up with something once I start on it.

Rather than go with aero and have to build sprayer manifolds and run lines or pipe i think its just better to KISS. If anything fails all I have to do is pour water from the top to keep the plants alive.

Think I'll just end up going with 3" net pots and drill the bottom out with a hole saw so roots will go right through when i transplant.


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 15, 2013)

So I decided to take the racks apart and most likely use them to build my new designs. lol. I came up with this.







Right now it has a 48 in diameter and its 8" wide due to me not knowing what i am going to be going with yet for piping.

Thinking of either 3 or 4 lvls and 16 plants per lvl and a 1k hps in the middle.

For supporting the levels I have came up with using the legs from my shelves I will make four corner's and use 1/2 osb and make gussets with a 2x3 in the middle on the 45 going down. This way the 3/4 osb will hold it all racked and I will just screw down into the 2x3. The 2x3 will be on a 45 from the bottom of the 3/4 to the 2x3 post.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

Cant wait to see some more building


----------



## beenthere (Feb 16, 2013)

Evo8Emperor said:


> So I decided to take the racks apart and most likely use them to build my new designs. lol. I came up with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO, a 1000k light will be way too close to your plants with that setup.
It would be nice to be at least 16" away so your trichs don't burn up.

just my 02 bro


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Feb 16, 2013)

Ill actually have18-19 in. I'm actually at 16" now with it at 8" but I think I am going to just go with 4" no matter what. No matter what pipe diameter I use at 4" wide it will be enough to be more than half of what ever diameter pipe I use.

I will be going with a very big exhaust fan as well. I'm making sure they get hammered with light. No more F*ing around. Just haven't worked this week because of the snow so I can't go spending money I don't have. It's not needed at the moment so it got put on hold. Work this week so I should get some more materials anyway.

Plus right now I have a 4in fan taking in outside cold air into that 4 foot tent. So in all I would have a fan blowing straight up, an extraction fan at the top, and a intake on the bottom either outside cold air or my a/c will be vented in for summer time.

I am not running a hood anymore on my xxxl and my plant is pretty close to it and I still have my temps at 75 right now.


----------

